# The weekend opener



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Spent the weekend working over Killbuck Marsh area.
Did fairly good both days.
Here is a few pictures for you to enjoy.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Killbuck Suday Hunt, Pass shooting


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

My new blind buddy Andy with his first ducks.
A Drake Woodie and a hen Mallard.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice pair of ducks.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice looking ducks  what are you going to do with them


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

We going to let them stiffen up with their wings open, then have a lawn dart tourny.
No, serious, we pan fry the woodies, they the best eatin duck around this area


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

I Usedd To Love To Hunt Thse Things, But I Only Found A Couple That I Liked To Eat, So I Messed With Them, And Found Out That I Love Them Made Into Jerky. Both Mallards And Geese Are Great Made Into Jerky. I Need To Get My Stamps For My Son And Take Him Out For His First Ducks......later......tony


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

My buddy has found a great recipie for jerkey made with goose, as good or better than anything from a store. I like most ducks too much to make into jerkey. Every once in awhile we get a mallard or other "good eating duck" that has a strong liver/gizzard taste. I think usually it is the result of over cooking. We have learned to smell the meat when we clean the birds, we can often pick out birds that will have a strong "rich" taste. 

Unfortunately, I don't get as many birds as I would like so i don't get to experiment as much as I want! Other ways we like 'em are marinated and cooked on the grill, medium rare and I also will dress the birds and pluck, brine for a day or so and then smoke them, brushing with some maple syrup/cayenne to get a good coat on the skin.

Eye4neye- good luck if you go out this weekend with your son.


----------

